# OK I think I'm ready, First I'll need an action.



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I've convinced my self I'm ready to start my first build. I'm going to do a 6mm/06. Where the heck can a guy get and bolt action /receiver that is not $1000. It doesn't need to be new. I'm looking for a 30/06 or 25/06 even a 270 in all the pawn shops. Used at any of my out lets are all well over $500. The action will dictate where I go from there. I hope to get a 26"/28" 8 or 10 twist tapered barrel. Them some kind of synthetic stalk, all depends on where I start. At one point I found a source for some "NEW" Springfield 1903 WW two actions that I wish I had jumped on , still greased and in the box for just over $100 and shipping. Needles to say there all gone. You guys have a source


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

If you find a good source, please let us know. Would be great if I could get it in stainless steel. I've always like the Ruger Hawkeye style but could use anything.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Personally for a solid base action under the prices of surgeon and their like, I try to go with HOWA. This is a weatherby action with a different name. They are rock solid and smooth. Also the newer model 2011-present have great triggers. I usually find them as you stated, pawn shops or local trading places online. Maybe check gunbroker or budsgunshop. You can order a barreled action from HOWA, but they are higher than you want I think. Also, check with armslist.com. Normally their are lots of rem 700 actions on the used market.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

If you have Academy sports in your area, they have Rem and savage sales about twice a year. remingtons can be had for around $300.

Steve


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

stevec said:


> If you have Academy sports in your area, they have Rem and savage sales about twice a year. remingtons can be had for around $300.
> 
> Steve


I'm not 100% on this, but, I believe the rem models that sale at that price are the kind that have pressed or welded barrels, if that is the case, they would be useless for customizing. Like I said I'm not a remington 700 guy, but I think that this is the case, if not let me know


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I did two rebuilds several years ago and used Rem. 700 rifles that I got for around 300 each and went from there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Howa owns Weatherby. Yes, all weatherby's are made by a Japanese company. And Howas are awesome! I have delt with Legacy Sports for quite a few of my Howa purchases and their customer service is as good as it gets. I'm sure if you contacted them, they can get you an un-barreled action.....however, Howa barrels aren't anything to complain about. I'd say they are better than stock remy barrels hands down...in fact, I would say everything Howa makes is better than any of that remy crap.... :stirthepot:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Although Weatherby does not manufacture its own firearms, it is not owned by Howa. Also, not all Weatherbys are made in Japan. The expensive line of Mark V barreled actions is made right here in the good ol' USA in
Brainerd, Minnesota; the less expensive Vanguards are made by Howa in Japan. Final assembly of all its firearms is done right here, too, in Paso Robles, California.

I own a Weatherby Vanguard in .30-06 and it is so good that I'd keep it if I were given the choice of keeping only one rifle. It's not pretty but it shoots as advertised.

Too bad about missing the Springfield deal on the A3-03s, Dawg. I was fortunate to obtain a custom .243 built on the Springfield action but today the original military rifles are worth too much to collectors to part them out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes the mark V receiver and barrel are made here...but guess what!...the bolt and actuator trigger setup...made in Japan. So it's not 100% made here .....which probably makes it a better firearm anyway.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Most guys just buy a new rifle of their choice and hand it over to their gunsmith. Look into a Rem 700 ADL. They can usually be found for about $450, and a bit less if you catch them on sale. The Howa actions are good, very smooth, but quite heavy. My wife's Howa .223 weighs in at 8.5# with a Leupold 2-7x compact scope! It was over 9# with the Nikko that came on it. And that's with only a 22" barrel. I have a couple Rem 700's with 24" barrels that come in a pound lighter than the Howa with a tad heavier scopes on them. 
There's a very good reason why the majority of custom guns are built on 700 actions. And why many high dollar aftermarket actions are based on the 700.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.legacysports.com/barreled-actions


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

short said:


> Yes the mark V receiver and barrel are made here...but guess what!...the bolt and actuator trigger setup...made in Japan. So it's not 100% made here .....which probably makes it a better firearm anyway.


Look...I'm not trying to be a jerk, but I'm sure most of us have seen the decline in quality with American made firearms over the years. I like to buy American when I can, but if it comes down to purchasing something that will last and just buying it because it says "made in America"....I want something that will last. Sure I have some extremely old American made firearms...but they were made when the manufacturer cared about quality. Now everything is so modernized and computer controlled that I feel we lack the ability to keep the quality up. Hence why most of your "custom built" rifles are awesome shooters. Someone has taken the time to make sure that all parts fit together perfectly and that everything works how it should.

I like Howa actions and rifles. When it comes to firearms, the Japanese know what they are doing. The Arisaka is the only action that was able to survive everything that was thrown at it during testing. I read somewhere that the test blew the barrel off the action several times but they could not get the receiver to rupture. That says a lot about their craftsmanship.

I'm not a fan of Remy. But I will say that a Remy action is a good starting place. Just replace everything around the action.

I'm not anti-American...I'm just not rich, so when I have to make sure my money goes into something, I want it to last.


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Just as a side note: the HOWA barreled action must be stress relief cut at the barrel to remove it from the action. A lot of precision rifle companies will refuse to work on them. I asked a prominent gunsmith why this was. He said that the Japanese steel used in the howa rifles is much harder than the American/Korean/Chinese tools most smiths have in their shops, and after they ruin a few of their saws and lathes they will refuse to work on them. I prefer them for out-of-the-box reliability and smoothness. they are double lugged as well. Saying something is American made is turning into a joke when you think that a Ford F-150 only has about 50% American parts in it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

Rediculous said:


> Saying something is American made is turning into a joke when you think that a Ford F-150 only has about 50% American parts in it.


Agreed. I drive a Nissan....it has 200k on it and still runs strong...kinda funny when American vehicles need the transmissions replaced at 50k in some instances ...and think of why American auto manufacturers don't have the same warranty as an import...the import companies know their product will out last the warranty, so they don't mind doing them.....but I can see why Chevy, Dodge and Ford don't do them...they would go out of business.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I would stay away from an 03 action.... Especially a low number they are known to shatter an a3 would be ok if you can find it....


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I think I have the Bolt for you.....Mauser style for .6mm Remington. I did a trade with my buddy for this .6mm Rem. custom job fancy stock and all. The scope was mounted half on the barrel the other half on the front of the receiver. I didn't like the way it shot "felt wierd" the gun jumped funny, took it to the gunsmith and he said the reciever was tapped/drilled crooked the reason it was mounted half and half. I have no idea what the bolt is worth if we can work something out "gunsmith said the receiver/barrel can be retapped or drilled. I'd be glad to send you the barrel reciever no cost just pay for the price of the shipping and bolt?????

Hope this might help you out it's a sweet bolt.

jimmy shutt


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry we kinda went off topic. I will look to see what I have in the garage for parts. I might have a winchester 70 doner action.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

all great guns are made in minnesota

weatherby-brainerd

desert eagle-pillager

dpms/panther-st.cloud

agreed that some foriegn makers make better guns,thats why i bought a TIKKA T3

it will out shoot them jap guns,hands down and most any that are made here too

but i try and buy good ol made in the USA as much as possible

short,i will let you think that you know how well foriegn vehicles are and how their warrenties work vs domestic brands(notice i said brands and made here)

i have spent the better part of my lifetime in the automotive industry and i have forgotten more about cars and trucks then most people will ever know.

i once talked to a gent whom was a ARMY sniper out in the sands not that long ago

they do like to use the remington model 700 for starting points on most of their sniper rifles

granted they are very very finely tweaked and customized to get the performance our military snipers demand and require,but it does say something for the product they start with too


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm inclined to say Remington 700, the aftermarket support is best of any action. You can find a used 700 for 300-400 pretty easy, or a new rifle for a little more. With the new rifle you can sell your barrel and stock to recoup some cost. Or you could just go too brownells and buy an action. Having said all that if you're paying someone to do this build for you, ask them what they prefer to work on. They should likely be able to handle about anything, but there will be one they like working on the most and will probably be the most proficient with. Something else to consider how custom are you wanting to go, will you have it blue printed, or just work off of stock action.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

It was remmy 700's that Academy had on sale. Only cal they offered it in was 308 and 270.

Steve


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

Dang Dawg, how did this project turn out? did you ever get it going? one of the cheapest receivers to get for a build would be an Savage. easy to work with and turn out to be good shooters.

the new guy

Bruce


----------

